# 08/22 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Nakamura be looking for payback?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Barclays Center, Brooklyn, NY*​


> Shinsuke Nakamura had WWE Champion Jinder Mahal on the ropes at SummerSlam and was on the verge of capturing the title until The Singh Brothers interfered in the match, giving The Modern Day Maharaja an opening to strike with the Khallas and pin Nakamura to leave Brooklyn as champion. Will The King of Strong Style be out for retribution on Mahal and his cohorts after The Biggest Event of The Summer? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Will Nakamura be looking for payback?*​


> Many members of the WWE Universe saw SummerSlam as Shinsuke Nakamura’s coming out party, believing he would knock out Jinder Mahal and take the WWE Championship. However, thanks to an assist from The Singh Brothers, The Modern Day Maharaja walked out of Brooklyn with Team Blue’s top prize still in his clutches.
> 
> Surely, The King of Strong Style will not let Mahal and The Singhs go quietly. Will Nakamura be searching for retribution when SmackDown LIVE returns to Brooklyn?











*How is Kevin Owens handling his loss to AJ Styles?*​


> Another Superstar whose SummerSlam didn’t go quite as planned was Kevin Owens. KO was a hair away from recapturing the United States Title, only for special guest referee Shane McMahon to wave off the three-count after seeing AJ Styles’ foot on the bottom rope. A furious Owens ignored Shane’s warnings and put his hands on the SmackDown LIVE Commissioner, earning a shove back into Styles, who was ready with a Phenomenal Forearm and Styles Clash to retain his title.
> 
> How will Owens deal with his defeat at The Biggest Event of The Summer?











*How will SmackDown LIVE’s women react to new champion Natalya?*​


> After 2,395 days, Natalya is once again a champion in WWE after defeating Naomi to win the SmackDown Women’s Title at SummerSlam. With a division ready to step up and knock her off her throne, however, there won’t be much time to celebrate for the titleholder.
> 
> Not only will she have to contend with Naomi, who will certainly be ready for a rematch, but Ms. Money in the Bank Carmella is always waiting in the wings with her guaranteed title opportunity. With the women of Team Blue anxious to step up, how long will Natalya’s reign last?











*Will The New Day bounce back from losing the SmackDown Tag Team Titles?*​


> The Power of Positivity was put on lockdown at The Uso Penitentiary during the SummerSlam Kickoff on Sunday, as Jimmy & Jey Uso dethroned The New Day, winning the SmackDown Tag Team Titles.
> 
> With their fourth reign as tag team champions in WWE under way, how will The Usos continue to assert their dominance over the rest of Team Blue’s tandems? Will The New Day bounce back and try to reclaim the titles? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


Source: WWE.com


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

From the preview, I think it's likely Roode will answer AJ's open challenge.

There isn't anything else he can really do. Unless they've ended Orton-Rusev and want Roode to debut against Orton.

Or maybe even Roode-Gable, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> From the preview, I think it's likely Roode will answer AJ's open challenge.
> 
> There isn't anything else he can really do. Unless they've ended Orton-Rusev and want Roode to debut against Orton.
> 
> Or maybe even Roode-Gable, that would be pretty sweet.


Roode is not losing his first match so I doubt it is him answering AJ's open challenge.

It will be Corbin or Rusev answering the open challenge.

Randy is so strong now so it is likely he will be the one to put over Roode as Randy's role now looks like to be put over someone,bury someone,repeat.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:mj2 please be kind to RUSEV, pretty please


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully Nattie's reign ends tonight :fingerscrossed


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's too bad Asuka is injured. This would be a great time for her to debut


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Bobby Roode on SDL? :mark


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If Roode is called up, he has to go to SDL now that Cena is back on Raw. SD has like no stars and their champ is still a jobber. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Robby Boode? :Cocky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Who's pinning Corbin tonight?

Mike Kanellis?
Aiden English?
Jinder Mahal?

Excited to find out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well seems confirmed now...



Spoiler: SD


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Well seems confirmed now...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD


Yes!!! Get in there, my son!!!! k:evilmatt:bosstrips


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spoiler



SAVE_US.ROODE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be a good night wens3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard Shelton Benjamin is also backstage.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Seems like it's definitely happening.



Spoiler


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Shinsuke Nakamura receive another chance to win the WWE title off of Jinder Mahal after being screwed over at Summerslam?
- How will Kevin Owens react to Shane McMahon after coming close to winning the US title?
- Who will step up and fill John Cena's spot on the blue brand now that he switched over to Raw?
- Will Naomi win back her women's title from Natalya tonight?
- Have we seen the last of the Usos and New Day competing against each other?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Welp. That spoiler has got me interested in Smackdown again. 

Yo, does anyone else think Shinsuke will - in response to getting cheated out of a win - drop the Artist gimmick and actually pick up the King of Strong Style gimmick? That would actually be clever in a number of ways, so there's no way Road Dogg will do it. Shinsuke f**king up Mahal and the Singh Brothers would be....GLORIOUS!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I am really interested to see what happens to Baron tonight.

Also, those spoilers : :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly I am not too excited about the show. Jinder is still champion, Nattie became champion, Cena is gone, No Fashion Files this week :mj2, Rusev was buried :fuckthis. I guess that what is hidden on the spoilers could be interesting, but that's about it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown is about to get GLORIOUS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Welp.. Here we go.. Cross our fingers this shit show is actually good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That AJ pop :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, decided to watch SD this week to see what post-SummerSlam fuckery goes down.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AJ out first... Roode in the building.

MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd love to see a Gable/AJ or Roode/AJ feud


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The GOAT is here! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow AJ is over af.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Was just here to see Aj but if Bobby Roode is here then I may stay


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Owens again? Oh FFS fuck off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god AJ/Owens is never going to end. WTF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO MORE FUCKING AJ/KO MATCHES


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Styles that house you built has a Road Dogg problem :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was ready to hear Glorious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo! Get out of the way, Owens! I want to see Booby Roo!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, that dicktease....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my god Owens shut up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kevin is determined I will give him that lol!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The brotha in the pink robe and wig is my hero


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is this thing really going to continue?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This feud is terrible. #Fuck/FireRoadDogg


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol They thought Roode was coming. HE'S NOT SO GET OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Owens, you need to move on, this feud needs to end already :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens v Roode later on. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foot was on the ropes KO..........


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What's up with Owens arms ? Lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Owens an idiot? His foot was on the ropes, so the 3 count doesn't matter :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roode and Benjamin are both backstage :mark: SD might actually get a little better


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not another AJ/KO match fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mothafucker, not again............


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh fucking christ. 


END THIS.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we move on please? fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm They're really fucking doing this again


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ spitting bars :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Aparently Booby roodes titantron came on accidentally. Are we getting it ?


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Whiny ass little bitch haha

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with this match :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I for sure thought AJ and KO were done. Fuck, so tired of seeing their matches.. This better be the last one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are going to do yet another Styles/Owens match? :ha


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Roode interfears, or is the ref and costs Kevin the match

Roode ends up getting a shot at the title

Roode wins the title

Roode vs Kevin Owens for the title


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daniel's face when the Singh Brothers were rambling :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Few big surprises? Benjamin and Roode :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Vince and Road Dogg must share the same brain on Tuesday nights.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

owens winning tonight as its his final shot and hopefully AJ can go on to the world title and get out of the shitty us champs.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jinder is so terrible fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Smackdown is going to be shit


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I kinda wish they would do a last man standing match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't they just do that match 2 weeks ago?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh look it's the WWE champion that gets not reaction.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

God, Jinder sucks so much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SD already off to a bad start.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is the women's MITB winner teaming with the champion? Road Dogg is an idiot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the champion tag teaming with the MITB holder :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so nakamura beating up the singh brothers is daniels bryans version of revenge.
Is that suppose to be compensation?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> SD already off to a bad start.


 I enjoyed the segment and I'm not sure AJ retains here. LMS would have been perfect though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Natalya and Carmella vs Naomi and Becky Lynch is happening because...???????


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>












:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh look. A Sami Zayn appearance.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Those 2 indian midgets are so much more entertaining than nakamura :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I know you haven't been doing much" :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Zayn and Owens???? Hell yeah


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't do it Sami!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to sing with the Artist!!!!?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami :buried


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Zayn heel turn?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS wens3 wens3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

[email protected]#[email protected]#%@#$%@#$%@#%@#$%@


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Mozart is the Mozart of melody.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roode!!!!:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They waste Roode on English? Of course fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriously...wasting Roode on English? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He's here.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG YES!!! GLORIOUS!!! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE needs to stop doing this 'lose at Takeover and debut on the main roster' thing lol, it gets old after awhile.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

glorious


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh fuck it's Roode!!!!!!!! Guess I was wrong.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAYYYYY!!!! GLORIOUS BOBBY ROODE!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What!? Don't tell me he's debuting as a face.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roode is in the house! Glorious!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This takes me back to the Bound for Glory where Roode didn't win the title because Hogan decided the Canadian wasn't ready, brother.

Their lives have taken pretty different paths since then.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

IT'S BOBBY ROODE! 

And he has that Red Robe on too. Glad for that.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

And suddenly he's a face.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glorious is here


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So he's a face?


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

make Bobby Roode debut against a jobber that'll help him


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Roode is a babyface? That won't last.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He's only debuting against Aiden English so he gets a win on his first match on the main roster lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roode is so over..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bobby Roode needs to be pushed right to the top.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a reaction. So glad he's on Smackdown instead of Raw. Raw is too stacked for him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone wants to be on Smackdown Live

Didn't Cena just left SD live?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is the best moment of my wrestling fan life. 

Roode face!? :mark


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900151509932924928


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

He's gonna act like a face first, then befriend a face, later turn on him and settle down as a heel, right?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Abisial said:


> And suddenly he's a face.


*Yes and it makes sense. He was going to be over once he arrived. Why try and push him as a "heel"? His entrance is over and fans love him. He'll turn heel eventually.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bobby Roode needs to be pushed right to the top.


 Roode as WWE Champion would be glorious.

I loved his run as TNA World Champion.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

....and cut to commercial. Seriously, is this show run by semi literate baboons?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This match makes zero sense


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Don't ruin roode, road dogg


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LucasXXII said:


> He's gonna act like a face first, then befriend a face, later turn on him and settle down as a heel, right?


He should just do it to Tye Dillinger again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Don't ruin roode, road dogg


 Well, he just debuted Roode against English in a throwaway match infront of a hot Brooklyn crowd.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So that's where Ziggler went.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Typical WWE

1. Debut very hyped and loved wrestler
2. Cut to extended commercial break as soon as the match starts


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

just because Roode beats a Heel does not mean he is a face.
I hope he is a heel still


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobby Roode making his glorious debut tonight. It's my first time seeing him perform live in years too. What a treat :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The song will make Roode over straight away, being face first is the correct decision.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> Roode as WWE Champion would be glorious.
> 
> I loved his run as TNA World Champion.


Would love that.. I wonder if he's gonna be a face or turn back to a heel at some point? Or if he's still a heel, but the brooklyn crowd just loves him :hmmm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Be great if a "Beer Money!" chant broke out...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Roode looking like a jobber on his debut and half his match on during the adverts.
Way to go WWE for making it seem shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heels can face heels lol, this doesn't mean Roode is a face?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The High King said:


> just because Roode beats a Heel does not mean he is a face.
> I hope he is a heel still


I don't he needs to be a face the fans love him and his entrance is super over


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

TNA reference. Somebody gonna get punished.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> TNA reference. Somebody gonna get punished.


We can dream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roode has the best theme in the WWE


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JBL mentioning beer money


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Beer Money Inc???


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

A Glorious Smackdown debut for Bobby Roode


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Are they really having Roode debut having a competitive match with Aiden English????


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Glorious is catchy af


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

And then I was thinking "Please let him cut a promo". Let's see.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was glorious! SD just got better :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome debut.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes we get a promo.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Guess the real test for Roode and the WWE crowd will be the next two weeks when SD is in Arkansas and South Dakota.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Batista's spot light.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man Roode's gonna be a main eventer and WWE champion within the year, no doubt about it.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Road Dogg, don't fuck this up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

His face promos just don't feel right..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

VACANT IS THE REF! :0 LOL!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Could the ref be Benjamin possibly?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GLORIOUS DEBUT :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Are they really having Roode debut having a competitive match with Aiden English????


Aiden was a millisecond away from pinning him lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What an Edgecution :CENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As someone that watched TNA all the time during its peak, seeing Roode make it to the WWE main roster and be this over (And AJ/Joe) after years and years of being in TNA in front of small crowds and getting dicked on pay from TNA makes me soooooooo happy for them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Roode would have debuted as heel I can honestly see him in the same position the Miz had last year, not sure how it will go as babyface


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I like Roode but his debut seemed flat
His promo was not great.

Did not help half the match was the adverts and the crowd is pretty dead.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A-Will said:


> Road Dogg, don't fuck this up.


You mean the same Road Dogg that ruined a styles vs owens feud?? I don't have hope


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> As someone that watched TNA all the time during its peak, seeing Roode make it to the WWE main roster and be this over (And AJ/Joe) after years and years of being in TNA in front of small crowds and getting dicked on pay from TNA makes me soooooooo happy for them.


For all we know, perhaps he and AJ can feud over the US Title. I remember enjoying their 2011-2012 series of matches a lot.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That wasnt exactly a face promo that he cut, dont know why people are just assuming he wont be a heel.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll give it 3 months till fans realise Bobby Roode is the most overrated thing in WWE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bobby Roode.
Entrance.
WrestleMania

GLORIOUS!!!!!!!
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> If Roode would have debuted as heel I can honestly see him in the same position the Miz had last year, not sure how it will go as babyface


I very much doubt he'll be babyface for long. 

They probably just knew he'd get a great reaction on debut so decided to roll with it for a bit. He's much more natural as a heel so I hope they turn him pretty quickly.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Post-Jinder champ in six months or under methinks. Roode always struck me as a more consistent yet lower-ceiling HHH. Surely Hunter sees the obvious influence his prime work has on BR


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> He should just do it to Tye Dillinger again.


:lmao Can actually see it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shelton Benjamin wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HOLY SHIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHELTON BENJAMIN:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here comes Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit !!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SHELTON!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!! About time Shelton is back:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I was like the crowd... "YAAAAAA.... (next week)....BOOOO!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit! Benjamin! lota surprises tonight. 

Also Owens and Jimmy Jacobs together!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Gold standard is back.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Shelton Benjamin is real.

I'll be damned.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shelton and Chad :mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BAM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> I'll give it 3 months till fans realise Bobby Roode is the most overrated thing in WWE.


There's always that one guy..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tha man is back! Shelton Benjamin! F*ck yea!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE'S B(L)ACK, Y'ALL!
*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sami Zayn is an idiot. He could've accepted and screwed over Owens.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So they finally got Shelton back on the show huh? Cool.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Its Shelton Benjamin, everyone's favorite suzuki gun member


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so Daniel Bryan traded one black wrestler for another.
whats this Mississippi in the 19th century?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought the Hype Bros broke up


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Hype Bros......................





































I gotta take a shit


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heel turn incoming.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY SAMI!!! Glad he didn't take KO's Offer. 

YAY HYPE BROS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Hype Bros are back. :tripsscust


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Haven't seen Benjamin work in years, yet when he was working, a *terrific* athlete. Benjamin still got any of his old stuff like long springboards or the "cat landing" on the turnbuckle?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The High King said:


> so Daniel Bryan traded one black wrestler for another.
> whats this Mississippi in the 19th century?


Or the NBA?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was pretty much a heel promo Roode cut, sure he faced a heel jobber, but that doesn't' cement him as a face. He's gonna be a heel, his style of promos talking about how rich he is and how much of a draw he is doesn't suit a face. They knew Brooklyn would pop for him so they just rolled with it for tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Benjamin is 42? Shit.. I haven't followed him outside WWE.

Can he still go at his age?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Do we think Gable/Shelton will have a decent run as a team or will it just be a short run leading to a feud between the two (a bit like Jericho/AJ Styles)?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zack Ryder turns heel tonight.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

SD smoked RAW this week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess the hype bros are splitting up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My boys making people haters mad.:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i was kinda looking forward to Gable as a singles wrestler, but we do need more legit tag teams on SD and they should work great together.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

See? That's how lyrics give personality to a theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Batista's spot light.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Benjamin towers Gable....Crazy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kinjx11 said:


> SD smoked RAW this week


Certainly not due to quality.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, MOJO is an abomination


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lok said:


> Benjamin towers Gable....Crazy.


Gable's 5'8". A lot of people tower him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What the hell is Mojo doing :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Haven't seen Benjamin work in years, yet when he was working, a *terrific* athlete. Benjamin still got any of his old stuff like long springboards or the "cat landing" on the turnbuckle?


Unless it was due to injuries, hes slipped. Sloppy, just tries to do flashy shit.

Had trouble putting on good matches in new japan and it wasnt the other guys fault.

Of course in wwe, it doesnt take much to stand out


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*So Chad Gable is Charlie Haas' son?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lok said:


> Benjamin towers Gable....Crazy.


Gable is 5'8 and Benjamin is 6'2. NO surprise here.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can you belive this cretin won the Andre memorial battle royal


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Sami Zayn is an idiot. He could've accepted and screwed over Owens.


Would've been bad writing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamnit, here comes the beachballs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HHH and his slightly younger little brother


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> What the hell is Mojo doing :lol


*I am pretty sure he is staying hype.*


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the beach ball geeks are back...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Deal with these fucking geeks with the beach balls WWE.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Can you belive this cretin won the Andre memorial battle royal


That means nothing. Whose career has improved since winning it?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn I love watching the Usos now, their matches have this frenzy to them and they always have good finishes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Deal with these fucking geeks with the beach balls WWE.


WWE made the fatal mistake of encouraging them.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Authors of Pain?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> HHH and his slightly younger little brother


Even dresses the same


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> *So Chad Gable is Charlie Haas' son?*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Usos are great.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Usos >>>>>>>>> all tag teams in WWE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems Jey's swag has surpassed Jimmy's?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Naka needs to cut the mannerisms down a notch... Who the hell casually walks around back stage looking like they're having a stroke?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes Nakamura is next to hype the crowd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> HHH and his slightly younger little brother





SAMCRO said:


> Even dresses the same


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Hype Bros lost(Like I figured they would) but oh well. At least I got to see them. They don't get alot of TV time.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Nakamura looks like an autistic homosexual oriental.
The politically correct call it charisma


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems Jey's swag has surpassed Jimmy's?


*Yeah, they both have that "Jack Swagger" now.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> There's always that one guy..


He has a good entrance and he can talk; however he is one of the most boring in ring performers in WWE, majority of his title matches in NXT were a let down, nobody were left talking about them, all they talk about is his entrance.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

The High King said:


> Nakamura looks like an autistic homosexual oriental.
> The politically correct call it charisma


*Wow. How about just calling him the King of Strong Style? What's wrong with looking homosexual? What's wrong with being autistic? I really think you should consider thinking before you start typing.*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems Jey's swag has surpassed Jimmy's?


I can't tell who is who.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know. Smark crowds are normally louder for Nakamura than this. It feels like that lost to Mahal drained his momentum a bit.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Certainly not due to quality.


Due to shorter run-time and more packed show than RAW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder is trash, but his fashion ain't. Give that to him :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't know. Smark crowds are normally louder for Nakamura than this. It feels like that lost to Mahal drained his momentum a bit.


Probably, seems to me that they are more interested in singing along with the theme than actually cheering Nakamura.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? It's only 9pm? I thought it was 10 already.. I still have an hour to go of this shit?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

As usual, no reaction for Jinder.

:vince5 "NONSENSE, PEOPLE IS JUST SO SHOCKED TO REACT, DAMMIT!"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why is the modern day Tiger Ali Singh out here?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> He has a good entrance and he can talk; however he is one of the most boring in ring performers in WWE, majority of his title matches in NXT were a let down, nobody were left talking about them, all they talk about is his entrance.


He has an oldschool in ring style, he doesn't do alot of big flashy moves, but the moves he does do are crisp and delivered great. He has one of the best spinebusters in the business.

People that say he's a boring in ring wrestler just aren't fans of that oldschool Arn Anderson like in ring style.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> The fuck? It's only 9pm? I thought it was 10 already.. I still have an hour to go of this shit?


Someone got a gun to your head? Is a loved one held hostage? Did someone promise you a large amount of money if you watched the entire show?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nakamura treating the Singh brothers like a bunch of nerds.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Good vibrations"

Please.. Don't tell me their giving that shit a name?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> *Wow. How about just calling him the King of Strong Style? What's wrong with looking homosexual? What's wrong with being autistic? I really think you should consider thinking before you start typing.*



Are you seriously asking my whats wrong with being autistic?
Call me politically incorrect but I bet every single parent on earth would not like their kid to be born autistic.
I said he looks autistic I never said he was autistic.
Go learn to read.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Are we really going to have to wait until October for Jinder to drop the title? In a boring program with Nak to boot. What a boring Hell in a Cell match and a waste it will be.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> HHH and his slightly younger little brother


This is like when the old Terminator meets his newer, more advanced clone.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd is super hot and commentary just can't shut up. I think not enough is said about how detrimental the commentary is to the product. Ruins the moment a lot of the time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> "Good vibrations"
> 
> Please.. Don't tell me their giving that shit a name?


That's the name of the move since his NJPW days though


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BREEZANGO :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat pop for non-active wrestlers in backstage segments.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who knew a lifelong geek is great at selling moves.

It's as if he's make a career of it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fashion Police!!!! Bwahahahahaha

KO + The Fashion Police = GOLD!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dumpster Fire fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look at Corbin the geek.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if they flip flop that US Title again.....


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Corbin referre

Dumpster Fire reffing confirmed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Breezango star in the remake of Miami Vice, book that shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please Carmella cash in tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, Boring Corbin as the special guest referee :eyeroll


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyler Breeze: "To be continued...." :lmao :lmao


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Another women's tag team match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This skits are pretty funny, oh look its bland corbin


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

tyler - to be continued
owens - continue walking


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> He has an oldschool in ring style, he doesn't do alot of big flashy moves, but the moves he does do are crisp and delivered great. He has one of the best spinebusters in the business.
> 
> People that say he's a boring in ring wrestler just aren't fans of that oldschool Arn Anderson like in ring style.


Maybe so but we've seen it so many times with him though, his entrance music hits, we all sing along, he captivates the audience...then he performs a mediocre match, crowd becomes silent in parts, then we are left discussing how his match was the most underwhelming match on the card. It happened on Saturday, it's happened at other Takeover events and it will damn sure happen again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> "Good vibrations"
> 
> Please.. Don't tell me their giving that shit a name?





DGenerationMC said:


> Breezango star in the remake of Miami Vice, book that shit.


Who plays the black guy?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900163078079344643


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess it's appropriate to now label him as _Barren_ Corbin? 

On the account of a black hole of charisma.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> That's the name of the move since his NJPW days though


The more I know.. I don't follow specifics like that. Just it just sounds dumb coming from WWEs "stellar" announce team.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Maybe so but we've seen it so many times with him though, his entrance music hits, we all sing along, he captivates the audience...then he performs a mediocre match, crowd becomes silent in parts, then we are left discussing how his match was the most underwhelming match on the card. It happened on Saturday, it's happened at other Takeover events and it will damn sure happen again.


He had a great match when he won the title from Nakamura, he had a great match with Drew as well.

If you look back The Rock, Stone Cold etc didn't have some amazing moveset, they did basic moves, nothing flashy. For alot of fans they don't need a huge moveset full of flashy crowd pleasing moves, its how they preform the moves they do and the ring psychology they use.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only person who likes Natayla. I know I'm not but she gets hated on a lot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It just boggles my mind how WWE can spend years killing off someone's momentum and making them into a joke, then randomly give them a title.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The WWE title will be mid card status at best until Jinder lose it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahahah.. Did anyone notice WWE the wrestler info sidebar thing for Natty? They must pull it form a network cause it looked like a 240p jpeg'ed to death Youtube video for a few seconds before going "HD"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shut the fuck up already nattie


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I love how they're trying to hype up Natalya's championship celebration when nobody in that crowd gives a shit :lmao


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Riding Bret Hart's coat-tails with the jacket and using his catch-phrase. What's the point?!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I love Carmella's new gear!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mella and that outfit :book


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who likes Natayla. I know I'm not but she gets hated on a lot.


She was booked like shit for so many years. They used her to put over diva search women.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carmella's new gear is on oint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hoping that Carmella keeps that outfit :homer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> Who plays the black guy?


_*Thinks about Tyler Breeze impersonating a black guy*_

:lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Passing Triangles said:


> Riding Bret Hart's coat-tails with the jacket and using his catch-phrase. What's the point?!


But it's okay for Charlotte to ride her dad's coat tails?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mella looking fly AF!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They make Lana change her attire and cover up more but they allow Carmella to wear that?


----------



## MuckFizzou (Jul 24, 2017)

Carmella's attire..... fuuuuuuuuuuck! :O


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky gets hotter and hotter


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

That's right. Show that booty meat carmella. 

Good god Naomi is disgusting


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You virgins drooling over Carmella need to stop.. 

No hips
No ass
No legs
No tits
Meh face


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Jericho design Naomi's jacket?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice to see Naomi is still dancing. I guess she got over losing her title two nights ago. This company just doesn't care about details anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Carmella outfit!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> You virgins drooling over Carmella need to stop..
> 
> No hips
> No ass
> ...


Big Cass is NOT amused...


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> But it's okay for Charlotte to ride her dad's coat tails?


Not at all.....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I've never found Carmella good looking


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think if there was for a time for Naomi to not rave to the ring it would be 2 days after losing the title, but that's just me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Did Jericho design Naomi's jacket?


Speaking of Jericho, where is he? He came back, then was on Smackdown once since he came back and now he is gone again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> I think if there was for a time for Naomi to not rave to the ring it would be 2 days after losing the title, but that's just me.


Yes, something similar happened with Enzo right after Cass revealed that he was the one ambushing him. He would come out as if nothing had happened.

WWE is not very good with characterization and continuity.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> You virgins drooling over Carmella need to stop..
> 
> No hips
> No ass
> ...


She's petite, but she fine af to me. My opinion tho :draper2


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I think I need to lie down cos of the 4 women in the ring
my order of preference is 
nattie
becky
naomi 
and then carmella


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> But it's okay for Charlotte to ride her dad's coat tails?


"But.....but......Naitch never did splits or Moonsaults. Woo."

:lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are doing the wave. Zero fucks given about this match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of Jericho, where is he? He came back, then was on Smackdown once since he came back and now he is gone again.


I think it just a one time thing. He was backstage and decided to use him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You know damn well what she is doing Nattie but you are too dumb to figure it out.

Just step out of the ring and get yourself counted out Nattie, drop this match instead of risking your title.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Nice to see Naomi is still dancing. I guess she got over losing her title two nights ago. *This company just doesn't care about details anymore*.


Anymore? I don't think they've ever cared about details.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Breezango and Alexa Domino's commercial :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ellsworth with thar brilliant strategy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So I stepped away and came back to see Carmella's new ring gear!! DAYUM!!! When she get dems?!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> You know damn well what she is doing Nattie but you are too dumb to figure it out.
> 
> Just step out of the ring and get yourself counted out Nattie, drop this match instead of risking your title.


Alexa would have got herself counted out or DQ'ed because WWE books her to be smarter than every woman on RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> You know damn well what she is doing Nattie but you are too dumb to figure it out.
> 
> Just step out of the ring and get yourself counted out Nattie, drop this match instead of risking your title.


The Harts are to proudful to do that


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

overall has been a fairly good smackdown


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MFR55 said:


> The Harts are to proudful to do that


She s a heel, makes perfect sense for her to do that..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ziggler finally!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey, it's Dolph!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Dolph playing the old underdog jobber roll gimmick again?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*HE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph acting like he's been gone 5 years or something :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler sighting!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph finally knows what it takes to be a star.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> He had a great match when he won the title from Nakamura, he had a great match with Drew as well.
> 
> If you look back The Rock, Stone Cold etc didn't have some amazing moveset, they did basic moves, nothing flashy. For alot of fans they don't need a huge moveset full of flashy crowd pleasing moves, its how they preform the moves they do and the ring psychology they use.


He had a great match with Drew? Seriously? 

It was an absolute borefest until probably the last five minutes, many have said the same thing, many have given it low star ratings. That match got upstaged by all of the others on the card.

His matches with Nakamura were nothing special, both matches lacked chemistry between the pair and the pacing wasn't great. We weren't left talking about them like they had just torn the house down, we were left saying "meh".

Bobby Roode gets over mainly because of his entrance, his reason for star power is practically his entrance. Honestly time and time again we sing along to his fantastic entrance but in the end are left underwhelmed by his in ring performances. If you don't agree then fair enough but you can go back and look at how many gave his matches average ratings.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler shitting on everyone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROKEN Ziggler?

......lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder what Ziggler will actually be doing next week.. Interesting.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldust should go to Smackdown and be Ziggler's director.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> She s a heel, makes perfect sense for her to do that..


I dont remember she ever doing stuff like that,she always tries 2 beat people clean and her whole things was about how she would treat the title the right away,her gimmick is pretty much being a hart,i would rather character consistency than the same old heel/face dynamics


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Ziggler is going to be a rapper who sings with a guitar as a glow in the dark woman?

Did I miss anything?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm still waiting on Lana and Tamina to make out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Nia Jaxx cheating on Alexa Bliss with another blonde?*


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

That backstage interviewer is fine as hell


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey everybody, Dolph's back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lanas titties tonight are looking fine..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

God damn Tamina, she's even bad at standing with her eyes closed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Lana is now a full time manager for Tamina.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wtf is ziggler talking about lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They really killed Lana :ti


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> She was booked like shit for so many years. They used her to put over diva search women.


The farting gimmick didn't help either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If the women's title moves from Nattie to Tamina :ha


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh god it's dumpster fire Corbin ....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Hey everybody, Dolph's back.


Oh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The start of Corbin's theme reminds me of Taker's Lord of Darkness gimmick.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Baron's old theme was so much better imo...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickets for dumpster fire.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> Wtf is ziggler talking about lol


He was shitting on all the gimmicks on Smackdown, it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how there's fire at the start of his entrance on the screen. It makes me lol at him being called a Dumpster Fire even more.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How will they humiliate Corbin this week then? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh.


I believe this is the appropriate response.




Sorry, Zig Man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How will they humiliate Corbin this week then? [emoji38]


By giving him a match.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Baron CAWbin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I love how there's fire at the start of his entrance on the screen. It makes me lol at him being called a Dumpster Fire even more.


Who is to say that's not the intention?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So Ziggler is going to be a rapper who sings with a guitar as a glow in the dark woman?
> 
> Did I miss anything?


wearing a robe under a spotlight and rapping


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The farting gimmick didn't help either.


Nope it certainly didn't. Natty is one weird cat (pun intended) but she can actually fucking wrestle, and wrestle stiff and hard.. But WWE insisted for years and years and years to book her as a unknowing dipshit in some of the most cringe storylines possible..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Who is to say that's not the intention?


Sometimes I think we as wrestling fans tend to reach, then sometimes I wonder if maybe I'm just not woke enough. :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Who is to say that's not the intention?


They should put a picture of a dumpster in the middle of the fire if it is


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The High King said:


> wearing a robe under a spotlight and rapping


inb4 Ziggler gets a hipster Trump supporter gimmick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How will they humiliate Corbin this week then? :lol


By giving him a microphone and letting cut promos.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

zrc said:


> Ambrose Girl said:
> 
> 
> > How will they humiliate Corbin this week then? :lol
> ...


that is punishing us


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hoping this is the final match between the 2.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> inb4 Ziggler gets a hipster Trump supporter gimmick


2 Cold Zigglio


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> inb4 Ziggler gets a hipster Trump supporter gimmick


Trump supporters are now hipsters?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> You virgins drooling over Carmella need to stop..
> 
> No hips
> No ass
> ...



Your crazy bro


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Nope it certainly didn't. Natty is one weird cat (pun intended) but she can actually fucking wrestle, and wrestle stiff and hard.. But WWE insisted for years and years and years to book her as a unknowing dipshit in some of the most cringe storylines possible..


That is true. I wish they would have built her up a bit more before putting the title on her. She's talented and has had some good matches. Booking in wrestling can really effect a character that's for sure.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Trump supporters are now hipsters?


Come on now, this is Ziggler we're talking about. He was probably the original hipster for all I know.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope they don't continue to play hot potato with the US title belt!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the background music on that Sasha vs Alexa ad is in the 2k games as a entrance theme, if I remember correctly that is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

2 WHOPPERS FOR 6 DOLLARS roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh it is Owens' eternal headlock of doom.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a boring ref


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They could have gone in 20 interesting directions but they end up with Corbin.

Vince and Roaddog are deliberately trying to kill SD, AJ and Nakamura.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where's the damn beach ball


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> What a boring ref


May as well have had a normal ref.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Corbin is just standing and watching the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Would we have gotten a normal ref if Owens hadn't found anybody? Would have been better than Corbin :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I'M THE REF!!!!"*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match sucks and this ref sucks.

Please end this shit.... its been so painful...

Fuck looks like Corbin is next for AJ :mj2

SD really the z show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And thus the Shane/KO feuds starts


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf is going on, this is retarded


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is fuggin hilarious!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dumpster Fire being a Dumpster Fire. You don't say. I guess Owens feuds with Shane next.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn, Owens can't catch a break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Owens yelled "CORBIN!!!!!" :lmao

And thank FUCK this feud is over now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The fuckery in this feud is legendarily awful fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thankfully this feud is over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a terrible feud.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shane McMahon sucks tbh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

and still!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 2 WHOPPERS FOR 6 DOLLARS roud


I would like this, but WF is obstructing my 1st Amendment right.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank god this feud is over..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, no more AJ/Owens feud


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Baron Corbin being like "I DO WHAT I WANT!!! I'M THE REF!!!" made me think of a angsty teen lol!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I liked it :hbkshrug


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would like this, but WF is obstructing my 1st Amendment right.


They're stopping your right to free assembly?!?!

That's awful.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens change of emotion at the end, fantastic acting. Psycho Owens back next week :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> The fuckery in this feud is legendarily awful fpalm


 How to kill two over stars written by Vince McMahon and Road Dogg.



Dolorian said:


> What a terrible feud.


 99% of this is on booking.



Mra22 said:


> Thankfully this feud is over


 Corbin next for AJ..... what a wash of a year for him... 4 months wasted with a shit tier feud with KO and now fucking Corbin. Feels like they're deliberately trying to kill him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It is me or Owens drop a F bomb when Shane puts the ref shirt?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> 99% of this is on booking.


Relax nobody is blaming Styles/Owens, even tho it is evident they don't really have much chemistry. Which makes it all the more baffling why they decided to run this feud for so long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Relax nobody is blaming Styles/Owens, even tho it is evident they don't really have much chemistry. Which makes it all the more baffling why they decided to run this feud for so long.


 Indy guy vs Indy guy doesn't work unless they make it a spotfest or tell an effective story. As the WWE is incapable of telling effective stories, it only leaves spotfests.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Natecore said:


> They're stopping your right to free assembly?!?!
> 
> That's awful.


Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; *or abridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

P.S., you came looking for the work with a filled out job application and a brand new suit on!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

4 month long reign with the only stip being a special ref...

AJ isn't the same to watch anymore either, they've WWEfed him :mj2

Just another guy.

Both shows were pretty shit this week.

What a waste of a debut for Roode fpalm

-6.25 show.


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Shane will have a match on non-big 4-PPV? Oh, right. it's hell in a cell :hogan


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Baron Corbin being like "I DO WHAT I WANT!!! I'M THE REF!!!" made me think of a angsty teen lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> He had a great match with Drew? Seriously?
> 
> It was an absolute borefest until probably the last five minutes, many have said the same thing, many have given it low star ratings. That match got upstaged by all of the others on the card.
> 
> ...


I don't care how many others didn't like his match with Drew, i did. I'm not saying everyone on here likes Roode's matches, just saying that i do and there are some that just don't like his style which is why they can't get into his matches.

Those of us who appreciate Roode's oldschool style, psychology and crisp in ring work enjoy his matches. I mean you can tell me for days how many you witnessed saying they didn't like it, thats fine, i'm not trying to deny that there are alot who can't get into his matches.

Roode's style/moveset is no different than alot of the greats. Go back and watch Stone Cold's matches, they consisted of punches, kicks in the corner, Lou thez press and a Stunner. The Rock's moveset consisted of slaps, samoan drop, ddt, spinebuster, elbow drop and a Rock Bottom, Triple H, punches, high knee, knee drop, spinebuster, Pedigree. Ric Flair's moveset was very limited as well, he just worked the leg and did chops. 

Roode's is in that same style, nothing fancy or innovative, its just alot of fans nowadays are so used to matches like Okada vs Omega, and can't appreciate a basic oldschool style that doesn't go balls to the wall with holy shit type of moves.

Also you act is if his entrance is the only thing good about him, the guy is a fantastic heel, great on the mic, has a ton of intensity, which almost more important than the wrestling aspect of him. What he lacks in the ring, he makes up for with charisma, mic skills, and great heel work.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well that was a glorious debut for the former NXT Champion Bobby Roode. I've always liked him back in TN...err, GFW so I hope he gets favorable booking on Smackdown. Aiden English already taking losses while the other singer on RAW has been booked strong. So Daniel Bryan finally revealed to us that Smackdown gained back someone from the Jason Jordan transaction. Shelton Benjamin will be Chad Gable's new partner. Fine with me. Wonder how long it will last because I don't see Shelton lasting long in this return with the company.

Natalya removed the glow from the Women's Title. Sure. Nakamura taking out Mahal's cronies was predictable. I've seen enough of Styles/Owens. Glad this feud is finally over. Time to start a new chapter next week. Speaking of next week, what was up with that Ziggler promo? He talked smacked about a few gimmicks and said he will bring something next week. You copied HBK and Billy Gunn's gimmicks. Weirdo...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Roode debuts, Benjamin returns and this thread has 43 pages? Yikes...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Surprises are always nice; however Smackdown has a lot of work to do to make me care again, Jinder still being Champ doesn't help.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

This show had good stuff, didn't got bored but man, some of what in itscares for what to come. Gable in a tag team when he is starting to get his ground as a single competitor ? ( though, it seems Benjamin will turn on him ). Bobby Roode as a face ? 

And god, Baron Corbin is such a loser. Leaving like some little dog, his credibility is dead with the awful booking


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Benjamin & Gable as a team sound fun.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just excited to see Roode debut and Shelton Benjamin's debut. Definitely glad the AJ/KO feud is finally over. Wouldn't mind seeing Roode go for the US title. Think that'll be a very nice feud.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Where's the damn beach ball


I have it on good authority that CESARO used his merch earnings to buy all the beach balls in Brooklyn and is currently embroiled in a feud with "beach ball".

You may very well soon hear Meltzer reporting on the planned Cesaro Vs Beach Ball feud ( and yes, the matches will be better than any jinder mahal match ) for Wrestlemania. The end result however will be Beach ball coming out on top as cesaro would bounce off of beach ball if he gave him the neutralizer whilst holding onto beach ball which the ref will count as a pin in favour of Beach Ball.

Vince would see this as Beach Ball grabbing the brass ring.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- I expected this episode to be a struggle to get through but it was polar opposite and I really enjoyed it.
- Owens/AJ/Shane is still going on strongly for me and the twist of Owens finding a referee was nice, and ran steadily through the show. When they opened and there was the pause after the open challenge line I expected Owens to put on a ref's shirt as he came out, then they went with what they did. Corbin was abit of a meh payoff but it's something for him to do. AJ can try and get something out of him.
- The Roode debut was pretty much perfect. In front of a crowd that cared and knew him, Aiden English doing a great job drawing heat, the blackout to the theme. When WWE have their heads screwed on they can get it so right. I did not see much of NXT so I guess the pose and glorious chant is from there with a crowd lapping that up as their bread and butter, the in ring interview after. Just infuriating that they can get this so right yet debut other NXT guys so wrong. The casual I expect now instantly cares about Roode, and he gets a nice fued with Ziggler.
- Talking of Ziggler, I liked how they introduced him back. Bitter over what is getting over, I guess a funny parody of sorts next week. And he is being set up to make Roode look a star which is Ziggler 101. I appreciate people find it dull and want him to move on for his sake, but if you are WWE he's perfect to stick in with Roode.
- That Benjamin introduction was great too. I'm so glad for Gable. Going to be great.
- I love The Uso's, I half hoped for The Hype Bro's split but fair enough.
- The women's tag was entertaining with the Ellsworth blatant tease playing out well. Carmella is winning me over even if her new attire is pretty meh.
- I'm sort of getting interested in Tamina, blasphemy I know as she is toilet. But Lana back in this role could sell pretty much anyone. If only she was back with Rusev.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm actually pretty disappointed Gable is dumped back into the tag team division.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Old School Icons said:


> I'm actually pretty disappointed Gable is dumped back into the tag team division.


I'm sure it is building to Benjamin turning on him and his first real solo fued but I'm happy for them to take their time with it. I wouldn't want Gable getting lost in the shuffle on his own at the moment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whilst i'm so happy and glad that Natalya finally won another championship (after 7 years) i'm kinda freaking out about how long she'll reign for, i'm hoping she has it for a good few months. I was so pissed off when a random 4 way was set and she lost to fucking Eve Torres after holding the Divas Championship for only 10 weeks. I honestly think Carmella should lose her cash-in too, I don't really want to see as champion and also this Tamina push of sorts is starting next week. I'm just interested but at the same time cautious for Natalya's current reign.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good enjoyable episode. Good to see Shelton back and hope he stays healthy. I also want him to turn on Gable at some point. Don't know what I think about Bobby Roode as a face. It does seem to be the wrong decision at the moment.


----------

